# Allergic Reactions to Fake Hair?



## Neala21 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I'm not sure if this is just me and my sensitive skin & scalp but I have allergic breakouts from weaves & all fake hair (no matter how expensive or cheap the hair is). I bought a lace front $300 down the drain, also the new lace system weave $60.00 down the drain. 

It irritates my scalp and skin so bad I get the allergic breakout bumps, the prickly scalp & it turns red, the scalp is on fire feeling and scratching so bad I'm tearing my scalp and it has bled in one spot. 

Are there others like me? I get so furious because I can't  have the cute weave options like my twin or other ladies and sometimes I want the weaves especially when I'm frustrated with my own hair and want to take a break from it.  BTW - I'm TRANSITIONING. It's been 3 months so far and I plan to transition until Oct 2010. I love the new growth but I already know for a fact 6 months when I just relaxer stretching became a challenge. That's a whole different topic. 

I need some good styling options. How have others coped with allergic reactions to weave hair? I probably should go see a dermatologist which i do plan to. Just so frustrated


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 26, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is just me and my sensitive skin & scalp but I have allergic breakouts from weaves & all fake hair (no matter how expensive or cheap the hair is). I bought a lace front $300 down the drain, also the new lace system weave $60.00 down the drain.
> 
> ...


 
*Neala21, synthetic hair must be soaked in a mild vinegar/water rinse to remove the alkaline base..it's what is breaking you out. Check the CROWN and Glory web site for more info.*


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 26, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Neala21, synthetic hair must be soaked in a mild vinegar/water rinse to remove the alkaline base..it's what is breaking you out. Check the CROWN and Glory web site for more info.*



I've done that. That makes things worse. This even happens with human hair because I rarely use synthetic hair. I usually get remy but I've but about every brand of human hair, tried various weave methods - individual braids, cornrows, lace fronts, weave, net weaves....I can't keep them in longer than a week due to the allergic reaction and my money is a complete waste. 

I feel like Im just one of those ladies who wasn't made to have addtl hair added on my head - Its like God said "if it's not your own hair you can't wear it." LOL!!


----------



## SouthernTease (Sep 26, 2008)

I am allergic... I break out also I hate the smell makes me nauseated.
I hate weaves... half wigs are ok though... I don't know why maybe because
I can take them off... I don't know.


----------



## Filmatic (Sep 26, 2008)

I do and didn't know what it was for a long time. A shampoo works for some hair, but some hair I just have to give up.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 26, 2008)

One of my friends is terribly allergic to weave hair so you are not alone. Anyway, I transitioned over 2 years by roller setting (straightens the roots) and doing twist outs (curls up the relaxed sections). I also wore my hair in a bun quite a bit. I have never worn a weave or wig.


----------



## letitgrow0702 (Sep 27, 2008)

I will sometimes get a rash on my neck when I use the hair for the kinky twist. I usually use hydrocortizone cream and it helps.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am allergic. No matter how many times I wash it before I use it, I always get irritation. I can't do any type of hair. The closest thing I can do is a clip on ponytail.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Sep 27, 2008)

*Have you used virgin indian hair for your weaves? That isn't supposed to be processed at all.*


----------



## mswoman (Sep 10, 2009)

Me tooo!!!! If I do a wig or what ever I have to wear a protective cap and I can't be in the thing all day.


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Sep 10, 2009)

You're not the only one. I tried it like 3 times and every time my scalp was itchy and irritated.


----------



## nuance7 (Sep 11, 2009)

GIRL!!!!!!  I wore a wig to work one time and thought I was soooo cute!  By 10am I started itching something terrible!  I was in my office so I kept pushing the wig back farther and farther on my head!  A colleague came in and I forgot that I had the wig oushed back...she just started laughing and then she got serious...cause all around my hair line was bright red.  By 11:30...I had to come home because it was itching so bad.  I took the wig off and hopped in the shower...when the water hit my scalp it felt like FIRE!!!!!!!!!!  NEVER AGAIN!  I am transitioning too...so I really wish I could but can;t afford another episode like that!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 11, 2009)

I have noticed that too, with wigs human or synthetic my hair line starts getting sore and itching like crazy, I haven't done any extensions yet, I want to but I really don't want to shell out the money and then start itching like crazy and have to take the hair down. So I guess I just will grow the natural way.LOL!!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

I am, my scalp broke out in little bumps and they started oozing(sorry i know its nasty). I had to take antibiotics, never again. It was human hair.


----------



## wannabelong (Sep 11, 2009)

Neala21 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is just me and my sensitive skin & scalp but I have allergic breakouts from weaves & all fake hair (no matter how expensive or cheap the hair is). I bought a lace front $300 down the drain, also the new lace system weave $60.00 down the drain.
> 
> ...


 
The same thing happened to my niece.  She's allergic to kanekalon hair.


----------



## Supervixen (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh wow, I got the neck rash too!  I never thought it was based on weave.  I do notice that I would get a TON of dandruff whenever I wear weave.  I get dandruff anyway, but it's substantially more when I'm in a weave.


----------



## India*32 (Sep 12, 2009)

Dang, I just wasted $140, over the same darn thing.  I posted on Wed.  It's just not for us.  Believe me, I won't fight it again.

India


----------



## LovinLea (Sep 12, 2009)

usually not, but i have in kinky twists right now and everytime one touches my skin it irritates me. maybe i'll be fine if i pin it up because i spent @100 on these plus another 20 for the hair.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 12, 2009)

just checking in.  I'm allergic too.  From the time it hits my head, I get to itching, face breaks out and everything.  It's the same with human hair too.  Basically if it didn't grow out of my scalp, I'm likely allergic.


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 12, 2009)

LovinLea said:


> usually not, but i have in kinky twists right now and everytime one touches my skin it irritates me. maybe i'll be fine if i pin it up because i spent @100 on these plus another 20 for the hair.



So, I big chopped in July this year and I love my natural. I've been missing it. Anyways i want to get sengalese twists around Oct/Nov but I'm always so hopeful that I won't get any irritations.  I'm so thinking about taking a risk and get them anyways...



HeChangedMyName said:


> just checking in.  I'm allergic too.  From the time it hits my head, I get to itching, face breaks out and everything.  It's the same with human hair too.  *Basically if it didn't grow out of my scalp, I'm likely allergic*.



Definitely agree with the bolded. I'm glad I'm not alone because I sometimes feel left out I can't do certain styles until my hair reaches that length. I can't even use any type of dyes - Allergic to them. Oh well. Guess it back to growing...

Now that's got me wondering about when I had relaxers how irritated my scalp would be but thats likely due to a scalp that needs to heal. I just got a Lace front wig (don't worry ya'll it was cheap and my twin got it for me as gift)... Really cute but I can only wear it for maybe 2 hrs sometimes only 30 minutes...smh LOL


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 12, 2009)

India*32 said:


> Dang, I just wasted $140, over the same darn thing.  I posted on Wed.  It's just not for us.  Believe me, I won't fight it again.
> 
> India



Don't feel too bad...I still do it but not very often. It's a Hope-factor. TWA phase for me gets a lil awkward so I sometimes want that option but its not available unless I want to pay the high cost in irritation & Fire feeling. 

I hate when I be looking good in the weave only to wear it for barely a week and had to take it all out because it didn't agree with my scalp and skin.


----------

